# Best rest for spots?



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just stick to your old Golden Premier....now Spot Hogg Premier.....


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I use a limbdriver.


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

The original brite site pro tuner rests are the easiest to set up i've ever used..

I tried "drop away" rests years ago and never got the accuracy needed for target archery. I saw Dee Wilde put arrows in the ground 2 different times shooting a drop away rest back in the 90's. This reinforced my desire to not use them. I did see Stewart Bowman shoot one quite well however. It's always been my opinion that simpler is better. (less to break!!)

Kirk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kirk, we going to see you in Yankton ?
It would be nice to have the younger archers see some of the older champions on the circuit.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been shooting drop aways for years, and 4 on target bows, haven't found any issues of any kind, I get the same tight groups at 101 yds either way. They do have a moving part, which some just don't like...and if somebody put an arrow in the dirt, it certainly had something to do with the setup or maintenance of the rest...blades have an issue that some don't like as well, but if they work for you, they are the simplest and least maintenance...I prefer the dropaway trophy taker as I can run any fletch in any configuration with no contact issues, using a blade for example you will have issues with contact if you have 5" feathers full helical unless you purposely set up your bow for a nock high tear to get the back of the arrow off the rest..so you really just need to know they all work well...I shoot 300 grain arrows up to 2712's weighing upwards of 650 grains with no issues on all rests...just use the correct stiffness and angle for fine tuning the blades and you'll have no issues there either...


----------

